# thanks admin



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hey guys just wanted to say sorry for all the crap you have had to take recently over the sales side of the forum. i as every other forum member know that you are here to police and keep the peace at times. personally from me.....

Trev, thanks for all you did when i started on here with the probs with pioneer............btw gate automation goes as standard to 120 degrees with bft m8........will solve ya prob i think.
nem, ive been a tad harsh at times and owe an appology for my temper and some posts i have made. thanks for banning me for a week and waking me up (grrrrrrrr) lol

ikon, i deffo dont think you are here to do our bidding bud, please believe me i appreciate all you do for the forum and its users. i know we only see 10% of what is going on in background so can assume you guys are busy as heck.

ok niceness over & back to business as usual


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

so what your saying is your not coming up to fix our gates :wink: can you recommend a good installer then :lol:

cheers trev


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

trev said:


> so what your saying is your not coming up to fix our gates :wink: can you recommend a good installer then :lol:
> 
> cheers trev


foot me trev......... you said you wanted automated gates not htat you had em lol. ok what system and whats the prob m8ee


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: its ok, evelyn just gets soaked when she has to open them when i come home :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

trev said:


> :lol: its ok, evelyn just gets soaked when she has to open them when i come home :wink:


trev honest m8 what syst and whats prob? pm me with info will try and sort it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

gazzer1964 said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: its ok, evelyn just gets soaked when she has to open them when i come home :wink:
> ...


pm sent


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

trev said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


call an admin as refreshed and no pm lol...........ok has come through


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

niceness over........war back on with admin' due to boring posts from ttf and wallsend


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

gazzer1964 said:


> niceness over........war back on with admin' due to boring posts from ttf and wallsend


Oi I've got f**** all to do with the admin of this site :twisted:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

gazzer1964 said:


> niceness over........war back on with admin' due to boring posts from ttf and wallsend


this one must be the most boring ! nothing on the tv you can watch


----------

